# A great exercise for composer: making a piece in one day



## 8opus (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi guys,

I tried to make a piano piece in one day. I highly recommend it as an exercise.






Jérémie


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds a lot like one of Paul de Senneville's pieces at the start. BTW I like the sky outside your window.


----------



## 8opus (Jul 17, 2021)

Thank you for your comment. Oh really? A piece in particular came to mind?


----------

